#ubuntu-au 2011-06-27
<somethinginteres> Hi all I'm wondering if someone could tell me what the /dev/ path would be to my internal mic. The only folder I see is /dev/snd but trying to use that path with ffmpeg results in an error
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-28
<head_victim> bradm: ping
<head_victim> I can't seem to make the new wiki subscribe me to pages
<bradm> head_victim: oh?
<head_victim> I may have spoken too soon, but it did seem to delete all my previously saved pages.
<head_victim> I've just readded them though and testing it
<bradm> head_victim: interesting, nobody else has mentioned that as yet
<head_victim> I just went to check my settings because some people had said they'd updated stuff and the notification stuff was all blank.
<bradm> subscribing to a page will take a long time, basically we moved to using a cache like the gnome wiki, which means normal actions like saving don't have to generate the list of notifications, but updating the subscription lists will
<head_victim> Ok going to check email logs to see if I did receive some updates as I've only just picked up on this
<head_victim> Hmm I can find some emails from the wiki but can't figure out why the notification box was blank on login
<head_victim> So if I go in and change stuff, hit save, log out and log back in and the settings don't reflect what changed I should just wait a little?
<bradm> we definately checked that notifications worked, but I'm not sure about checking if old settings were copied across
<bradm> um, that should work straight away, I'm testing it now
<head_victim> Ok when I close all the wiki windows open it seems to be, maybe just confused it having other background wiki pages open
<bradm> mine was fine, I subscribed to a page, then logged out and back in it was right
<head_victim> And it never remembers my last page when I hit login
<head_victim> Bah now it is.
<head_victim> I'm confused.
<head_victim> Ignore me and I'll go clear my browser cache and tabs before bothering you again
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-29
<airtonix>  /ignore head_victim
<head_victim> Hah
<airtonix> bug reporting, does your website have a wiki guide on the proper protocols on reporting bugs ? 
 * head_victim goes to look
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/BugJams has links
<head_victim> That was set up by kermiac for a bug jam he ran.
<sagaci> etax doesn't seem to work with wine1.3
<benonsoftware> See you all!
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-01
<head_victim> sagaci: I just updated the xchat po and sent it to the maintainer, it hasn't been done in ages and isn't hosted on launchpad unfortunately. 
<head_victim> Would be nice to stop seeing color, dialog and favorite
<sagaci> righteo, no worries
<sagaci> brb later
<gorilla> evening all
<sagaci> how long did that xchat package take to translate
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-02
<sagaci> head_victim: do you mind if I say something about translations on the roadmap section for the approval?
<head_victim> Go for it
<head_victim> It's a community document afterall :)
<sagaci> just gotta duck down to woolies and i'll do it when I get back
<sagaci> brb
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-03
<sagaci> jaddi27, are you going to do kfontinst or ksysguard?
<jaddi27> I was just about to do kfontinst
<jaddi27> But if you want to do them, I am happy to let you do it
<sagaci> righteo, i'll do guard, just thought so we weren't going to cross wires
<jaddi27> Ok. I will get started
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-26
<head_victim> sagaci: does your uni use the outlook.com email crap?
<head_victim> I'm trying to get evolution to talk exchange to mine :/
<sagaci> no
<sagaci> thunderbird always worked for me
<head_victim> Hmm I'll try thunderbird see if I can make it make sense
<sagaci> I just forward email onto a different address
<head_victim> Yeah I was hoping to keep it separate but I might give up on that
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-27
<sagaci> jaddi27: you're around for the membership meeting, yeah?
<jaddi27> sagaci, that is tomorrow, isn't it?
<sagaci> ah, confusing you with an ebay item ending soon
<sagaci> yeah, tomorrow night
<jaddi27> ok. you had me worried for a minute
<jaddi27> I should go and work on the last few precise translations
<jaddi27> I finally have time to do it now that Uni is finished
<sagaci> two weeks off?
<jaddi27> a bit more - 3 + 1 for orientation
<head_victim> sagaci & jaddi27 it's tonight
<jaddi27> head_victim, really?
<jaddi27> I must have got my days mixed up
<head_victim> Yeah, we're the 1200 UTC baord
<head_victim> Despite it being at 2200 our time
<head_victim> That might have been the confusion
<jaddi27> Is the 2200 one on Thursdays?
<jaddi27> Yep, that is what it must have been
<jaddi27> head_victim, is there anything I need to get ready?
<head_victim> As long as your wiki is up to date I don't think so
<head_victim> Bonus points if you can get evolution to talk exchange to my uni email :D
<jaddi27> Ha, that could be fun
<head_victim> Nah, I can't figure out what the domain should be
<head_victim> Evolution needs a server, username and domain for exchange mapi to work :/
<jaddi27> Are you using MS hosted email, or an exchange server?
<head_victim> qut student email is all hosted on outlook.com
<head_victim> I got android to talk to it, just can't get evo to do it.
<jaddi27> ok. try pod51000.outlook.com
<jaddi27> I use that for imap
<head_victim> Yeah, I wanted to calendaring :/ Hence the hope for exchange.
<jaddi27> Right. If you log in to outlook.com, and then go to the '?' image on the right side, and select about
<jaddi27> it has some details of servers
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> Android worked straight up with the right settings, server was pod51000.outlook.com and user was \email.account@connect.qut.edu.au
<head_victim> It didn't ask for a domain but for some reason evolution needs one for it to work?
<jaddi27> I would think you could leave the domain blank - i always have done
<head_victim> Error box - Server, username and domain name cannot be empty. Please fill them with correct values.
<jaddi27> damn, my translation graph has stopped working after a module update
<jaddi27> I am not sure why it would need all of that. I just use thunderbird for the email - haven't tried calendar sync
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm just being a bit special I think.
<jaddi27> head_victim, good sign - enough members
<head_victim> jaddi27: HEAPS :)
<sagaci> enough to not postpone
<sagaci> felt like we had one a/o membership meeting last cylce
<sagaci> cycle*****
<sagaci> looks professional
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, fingers crossed it's improved this cycle
<head_victim> Well done jaddi27 :)
<head_victim> Our newest Ubuntu Member
<jaddi27> head_victim, I hope you will guide me through anything I need to do now
<jaddi27> Thanks very much for supporting me with it
<head_victim> jaddi27: it's all explained on the membership wiki page
<head_victim> But after the meeting I'll run you through it
<jaddi27> head_victim, ok. I will have a better read through it
<head_victim> jaddi27: you'll have mail real soon :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, just got it
<head_victim> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership is the place for the benefits
<jaddi27> I think they have added more information to that since I last looked
<head_victim> you need to request most of it yourself but there are instructions
<jaddi27> Who does the IRC cloaks?
<head_victim> The generally just pop into -irc and ask who's about, it needs a freenode staffer to do it and an IRCCC member to approve it
<jaddi27> ok. I will look at doing that sometime soon
<jaddi27> head_victim, just got another email
<head_victim> Yeah, slowly getting it all done :)
<jaddi27> How much do you have to do?
<jaddi27> Are you now the main person for the 1200 board?
<head_victim> Not heaps, just it's late and my hands aren't working :)
<head_victim> There is no official "main person", it just comes down to who has the time at any given point in time.
<jaddi27> My hands were not working well during the meeting
<head_victim> Tonight, that's me :)
<jaddi27> ok. As usual, you did an excellent job
<head_victim> Thanks, we do have a hideout where we coordinate so everyone did have a say :)
<head_victim> Feel free to ping me with any questions but for now, I think I need sleep.
<jaddi27> Ok. I think I should sleep too. Goodnight
<head_victim> Cheerio and well done
<jaddi27> Thanks again for your help
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-29
<compacthack> Morning all, Just wanted to check if anyone is using a SSD on a desktop? I snapped one up from Centrecom the other day, Only 120GB, but I'd like to do a dual boot, ubuntu / windows, tiny windows partition just enough for steam & portal-2. Any hints on ubuntu system on SSD and Home directory on a seperate spinning rust drive?
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-30
<head_victim> compacthack: From the research I did into them (but never ended up affording one) there really shouldn't need to be lots of setup needed for recent ssd drives as most of the firmware is pretty good at wear levelling, etc already.
<head_victim> Doing a standard install and just manually setting up partitions should be pretty easy as well to get your home on a separate drive.
<head_victim> That being said, my entire / partition is currently only 7.76GB so you could probably fit /home on as well and then set up a spinning HD for media or something.
<compacthack> Thanks head_victim, that sounds like a good idea, / on SSD too, and just move /music /videos /documents to the spinning HD. Have been waiting for 120GB to drop below the magic $100 point, and it did last week, couldn't resist!
<head_victim> Yeah that way all the stuff most programs access for settings are all still sitting on the SSD in /home
<head_victim> I'm no expert so feel free to do your own research but that's the conclusion I got to when I investigated it about 6 months ago.
<compacthack> Makes sense to me, as a lot of programs and program data is intalled into /home, I'm just googleing to find how to define location of the /music etc
<head_victim> Ah, I just partitioned a new disk, set a mount point and manually put all my music and data there and set it up to automount in fstab
<head_victim> I have a 500GB for / and /home and a 2tb for random junk
<compacthack> does that then map to folder shortcuts in Nautilus?
<head_victim> No, but you can set up your own bookmarks in nautilus
<compacthack> Ah, I see, easy!, thanks for that
<head_victim> No worries :)
<compacthack> Now just to work out how much required for a bare bones windows and steam + couple of games, I wish they'd hurry up and release steam for linux, not like I'm a gamer at all but thats the only reason to have a xp partition
<head_victim> Just look at the size of the partition now, that will give you some indication.
<head_victim> Probably 40gb or so I'd imagine.
<compacthack> I must have something else in there than steam, sitting at 96gb used of 300gb. Time for a fresh install
<head_victim> Depends on how much other stuff for web browsing, etc you have sitting there as well I guess. It's been a long time since I actually was responsible for a windows install.
<compacthack> Me too, have to find my install disc
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-24
<Chat1869> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-25
<Tyme> Hey guys
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-29
<jared> Noskcaj: I have a small collection of Ubuntu stickers and case badges from over the years. If you want to email or pm me your address I can post you a selection for you to use on the case if you'd find that useful.
<jared> They're just gathering dust here
<Noskcaj> jared, that would be great, i'll send a PM now
<jared> jea: I never got the request for a conference pack I just realised?
<jea> jared: yes, I also realised i had not done it yet. i shall do it all up now
<jared> When is the event?
<jea> not until end of july/start of august
<jared> Ah ok, hopefully we can get it in time
<jea> so a bit of time still
<jea> i can always push it back a bit if needed
<jared> Cool, they just say to allow 4 - 6 weeks for delivery.
#ubuntu-au 2014-06-29
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  Anyone used a hybrid drive with Ubuntu yet?
#ubuntu-au 2016-06-30
<Hasan_> hi all
<Hasan_> i have problem here
<Hasan_> in deleting and creating linux partitions
<Hasan_> can anybody help me out
<Hasan_> when i delete partition and press w
<Hasan_> it gives error 
<Hasan_> fdisk: WARNING: rereading partition table failed, kernel still uses old table: Device or resource busy
<Hasan_> same error comes when i create partition 
<Hasan_> and after that when i try mke2fs /dev/sda1
<Hasan_> it gives error /dev/sda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
#ubuntu-au 2016-07-03
<Ferrari> hi
#ubuntu-au 2020-06-27
<rtnd0g> hi
<rtnd0g> Does anyone here know anything about Virtual Packages and/or Meta Packages in apt-get?
